# Monster Aquarium 2 - The Shark Tank



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

This is a follow up to Art topic on Monster tank. Look at that monster.

http://groups.msn.com/TheSharkTank/shoebox.msnw


----------



## BigRed (Mar 11, 2004)

That tank is awesome. I want one, no I want 3 of them


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

This is a saltwater "tank" but I couldn't resist posting it. It comes in just under 5000 gallons.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

The tank itself is impressive. Would love to have a tank that size in my living room! :lol: 

However, keeping a black-tip shark in there is like keeping a Bala shark in a 100 liter tank. :shock: 

Cruel...

Much better would have been to have a reel coral reef garden in there!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I want that tank for my loaches!!!


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

all that work and just a big empty vast of water with a handful of rocks and a couple of sharks. Would have at least put as much though into the enviroment as the construction.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oooh, I'd like to have one of those downstairs too.

I agree, that's way too small an environment for the shark and it would look so much better with huge schools of something swimming through some nice plants, driftwood or rocks.
I think he should get rid of that shark and adopt my 2 big Balas to put in there. 8) They'd like that so much better than the 125 gallon they're in now.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I dream of building a tank similar to this, but instead with wild piranha! Maybe when I get my own house...:wink:


----------

